# Allie's Veggie Plan.



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So I've been working on Allie's diet..and it is going fairly well. I began with veggies just by sprinkling food on top of some finely processed veggies. Once she quit shaking her head at the taste, I mashed the seeds into the veggies. After she got over that, I stirred seed up into the veggies so she had to dig in to get to the seed. Then yesterday I put JUST veggies in front of her and she sat there and ate for about a minute before looking at me to ask where the seed was. LOL. She is coming along well. 

And..just 2 more days of doxycycline. Then I will schedule her a new appointment for a CBC. If everything is in normal range (mainly her white blood cells) then she will move over to Adrian's house with the boys.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I love that cute little face. You do so much to get them to eat right! lol. 

Are you going to have her beak trimmed? Or are you just waiting til she's feeling better?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I file it a bit each day..or every other day. It's almost back to a normal length. Those pictures are from about a week ago.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

no wonder! it looks shorter in those pics from what i remember which is why i asked. lol. it's looking really good.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She is so precious! What a pretty veggie beak . I bet you are a proud mommy!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm very proud..and hopeful. I want to bring her over to Adrian's so they can encourage her to eat good, but I've got to be safe.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aw, such a sweet little face. I'm glad to hear Allie's eating her veggies.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the pictures of Allie with food on her beak those are my favorite pictures.I enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

always been a fan of Allie shes so cute <3


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Another picture:


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

lmao. i love how you can't even see her beak. lol.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

She seems pretty eager to eat her veggies to me! Also, I keep looking at these pics for the tongue picture. I have a problem


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol I made sure to put one with her tongue! I thought it was cute, but I guess I can post more to help with your obsession.


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Allie loks super cute with all the seeds on her beak  i just read about people asking regarding her health and you have mentioned something about giving her medicines, i hope she's all right and back to normal


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

She finished her doxycyline treatment the day before yesterday. Her liver problems won't be normal for a long while, but she is doing good with all the diet changes. I think she is eating about 20% pellets each day (because I weigh her before and after), probably about 70% seed, and 10% veggies. So it is a good start.  Especially when you consider that she was originally a seed-only eater, which is the main reason for her health problems.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I bet a year from now, she's going to be healthy, glossy, and beautiful.  But she's adorable just the way she is now, too.


----------



## clairebarcelona (Jul 18, 2012)

Aww bless her!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Look at her sesame face!


----------

